# The Taisan Replica Track Car



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

We have owned this car for quite a while now so some pics of her and a little introduction.

We bought the car last year from Tim Webster (top man) :clap: . Tim had bought the car from an auction wanting to build a R32 track car, so it was shipped off to his friends body shop to be stripped down and repainted. As most of us who have had a car painted will know that choosing the colour is the hardest decision to make, step in Tim's son George. George had a Di-cast model of the Taisan JTC car, Tim walked into the body shop and ask them to paint his car the same as the model.





































































































We have driven the car twice at Brands Hatch, first outing the car was very quick and showed up quite a few of the super cars that had been out on the same day. I then bought a set of 25/30's for it and on our second trip to Brands, five lap's in no oil pressure:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 
It was suspected that the oil pump had failed.
Once the engine was out of the car, the damage was plain to see. A big end bearing had failed and picked up the rod on number six, firing bits of bearing through the engine, it was fooked. Crank, Rod's Pistons in the bin. Luck the engine had been a NUR from Tim's R34, which had only covered 4000 odd miles, the block was shipped to the engineers to be re bored.
Disaster the waterway to head bolt had cracked on number 4, the block was skipped. 
I ordered a new block and shipped it direct to the engineers for re boring, to accept the Tomie 2.8 kit that will be used to replace the old NUR item's.






































Good news is the car should be ready for this weekend, where I will get to drive Silverstone for the first time.
































































Massive thanks to Rob and Justin for the work they have done on her.:thumbsup: :clap:     

Just need to get some more shots of her at Silverstone next weekend.

Hear are a few pics I found on the net of the actual car racing in Japan.
































Smokey


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

And a few Miguel from Newera sent to me from the Nismo festival last year, great to know the original one is alive and still seeing some track time:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 








































Smokey


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

cool


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good stuff!


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

LMGT4s needed here!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Its abit scarey to think that the engine was knackered with only 4k miles:nervous: Good to see that its up and running again though.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

hodgie said:


> Its abit scarey to think that the engine was knackered with only 4k miles:nervous: Good to see that its up and running again though.


Not quite yet up and running Hodgie, the boys still have some work to do this week, Saturday has been set aside for the run in and mapping. As usual we are up against the clock but fingers crossed it will all be ready in time for Silverstone on Sunday.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

cyberspyder said:


> LMGT4s needed here!


dude I wish I had the money, just spent way toooooo much sorting the engine so new wheels are at the bottom of the list right now.









Smokey :chuckle:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Cracking thread mate.
Bad news about the engine, the oil pumps really seem to be the weak link on these engines.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

323ian said:


> Cracking thread mate.
> Bad news about the engine, the oil pumps really seem to be the weak link on these engines.


The oil pump never failed, it was a shell on number six that let go. 

Anyway water under the bridge, she is rebuilt and up and running. 3:45 this morning Rob and Justin finished putting the engine back in, gear box in tonight. The Taisan fired into life with the first turn of the key, top job boys. I owe you big time.






Smokey :chuckle:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Good stuff Smokey1!

Looks like this could end up being even more powerful than the original 
Look forward to seeing the trackday videos!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Well done John (& PT)

Post up some rebuild pics and the vid when you get chance. :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Good stuff Smokey1!
> 
> Looks like this could end up being even more powerful than the original
> Look forward to seeing the trackday videos!





matt j said:


> Well done John (& PT)
> 
> Post up some rebuild pics and the vid when you get chance. :smokin:



Thanks guys, you will have to wait till next week for a few video's but in the mean time a few pics of the new internals

The Tomei Rods and pistons assembled




























Tomie crank











The N1 block being degreased, so a good hour or so of constant cleaning to make sure that it is completely clean. First with the jet wash and then into the steam oven





















I spoke to Jeremy at Keith Michaels yesterday and got the car insured so I can get some road miles on the new engine. Might drive it around London with my crash helmet on :chuckle: Stop me getting embarrised from all those starring eye's. It turns enough heads when on the trailer so I am sure a quick few laps of Piccadilly Circus will be on the cards.





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I spoke to Jeremy at Keith Michaels yesterday and got the car insured so I can get some road miles on the new engine. Might drive it around London with my crash helmet on :chuckle: Stop me getting embarrised from all those starring eye's. It turns enough heads when on the trailer so I am sure a quick few laps of Piccadilly Circus will be on the cards.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

The car had its first outing today with the new engine, it was a meet and greet for the Nippon Challenge which I will be taking part in this year. I finished running it in on Saturday and Tweenirod remapped it Saturday night. With 1 bar of boost the figures where impressive but being the loon that he is Rob pushed the boost up to 1.2 bar, which made 609 bhp and 485 ftlb's the main difference between the 2.6 and the new 2.8 is that peak torque happens 1090 rpm sooner.

We woke up to a very wet day and the breakfast weather reports where warning of flooding and heavy rain  . Anyway after pulling out all the stops's to get the car ready, we where not going to let a bit of the wet stuff dampen our spirit's.

I had taken the T1R's off the whistely job just in case and thank God I did. Silver stone was bloody soaking, we waited for the first session because the safety car was not happy with the condition's. Once out on track it was hard to tell if the car was any better because as you can imagine standing water and flat out in 4th gear was not happening. As the day progressed the rain eased off and the track was starting to dry out a bit. The 888's where swapped over onto the car and the fun really began.

After a passenger ride with Rob earlier on I decided not to go out with him again, having known him for a while I never knew he wanted to be a D1 Driver LOL Jezz I felt sick, so he headed out on his own. I stood on the pit wall watching the Taisan rip up the start finish straight, bloody great sight but little does the drift king know there is a new guy in town. The next lap Rob seemed to be a lot slower I stood there waiting for him to fly past, turned around to see the Taisan behind me in the pit lane covered in mud. WTF way toooooo much opposite lock, no damage done so it was all good.

We let the car cool down and I headed out to tarmac that was fast becoming very dry. Fist time all day I needed 5th gear, really got to grip's with the car and got a few lines around the circuit nailed which had been imposable earlier on with the wet conditions.

The new engine has SO much torque and the 25/30's seem to be on boost as soon as the loud pedal is pressed, the car ran faultless all day which in itself is reflection on how good the guy's who built the new engine are at there job. We clocked up around 150 miles in her at Silverstone today most of that flat out on full boost.

The video's are uploading as I type this so I will post them up later.

Once again I cant thank Tweenirob and Justin enough for there time, effort and enthusiasm for the car. 





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I totally run out of talent in the esses... ive got it, ive got it, ive got it... **** sake!! lol

Really good day considering the weather, to think the engine had 50 miles on it running in and then a few more running in laps today 

First press of the loud pedal in 3rd was comical 

Was nice to see a combination of D1 drivers and track day enthusiasts out at eth same time ROTFL!

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I totally run out of talent in the esses... ive got it, ive got it, ive got it... **** sake!! lol
> 
> ...



I will be keeping the spin off video as I dont think the world is ready for that yet. :chuckle: :bowdown1: :chuckle: :bowdown1: :chuckle: :chairshot 






Smokey


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is a link to the Video thread from Silverstone



http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/93688-taisan-silverstone-car-videos-some-dirty-pics.html











Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like you guys had some fun! The new engine sounds very sweet - Pulls great as you open it up on the straights !! :thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well done to all! great thread and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Looks like you guys had some fun! The new engine sounds very sweet - Pulls great as you open it up on the straights !! :thumbsup:


Cheers Miguel, we just need to sort the handeling out now. Even though the Tein Flex are on the car, the susspension arm's etc are all standard so the coilovers arnt realy working hard enough. The 888's and the track drying out helped a lot but I could see from the tyre wear that they are not getting enough contact with the tarmac.






Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sounddeadning stripped and painted the inside.














































Smokey :smokin:


----------



## JUNSteve2 (Mar 23, 2008)

I remember when Tim put this car up for sale and I wanted to buy it, but I hadn't sold mine, then forgot all about it when mine never sold, lovely car by the way all the best with it for the futrue


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

A few pics from Silverstone and Donnington


Silverstone in the Rain:chairshot 















































A few from a very dry Donnington Park






































Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I drove to the prostreetdrag series in the car with the intention of running a few 1/4 miles but blew out a turbo seal 500m from the entrance to Shakey  

Back home on a trailer and pushed the car into the garage  

I spoke to Matt at Turbo Dynamics about rebuilding the 25/30's but it was going to be cheaper to buy a new pair of Garrett turbo's.

After talking about application and power figures I have opted for the 2860-10, should be responsive enough on the 2.8 and make around 600bhp without being pushed too much. Spent yesterday stripping off the 25/30's and exhaust manifolds.










Tedious job but glad I did it now, leaves a little less work for Rob when he gets back :chuckle: 

The new Garrett 2860-10










Big thanks to Matty and Miguel at Newera, for supplying the Ikeya suspension arms, Miguel has been talking to the guys at Ikeya Formula on my behalf regarding settings etc. The Ikeya stuff is very well made and I am sure will improve the Taisan's handling.



















Next on the list was to get a decent set of wheels with the correct off set, +22 for a direct fitment. Big thanks to Daytona for a swift transaction. Not sure about getting them painted black, think they look good in the bronze.




















Next jobs are to re fit the turbos and remove the stoptech brakes that will be replaced with the Greddy six pots. Fit a set of 888's to the TE37's, remove the old suspension arms and fit the new Ikeya stuff, get the geometry sorted. Sure there is a lot more to do, should keep me busy for the bank holiday weekend :chuckle: 



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looking good John :bowdown1:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looking good matey


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

getting there


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Cars looking great 

Be really interested to know how you get on with the -10's. I have a pair which I'll be fitting to a RB30 in the future.


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

wow john looking great:smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

mambastu said:


> Cars looking great
> 
> Be really interested to know how you get on with the -10's. I have a pair which I'll be fitting to a RB30 in the future.



Think they might be a bit small for a RB30 mate, will post up the dyno sheets once there back on the car and it is mapped.

Thanks for the kind replies, hope Alex and Rob (Serious Performance) dont see the pics they wont be too happy as she deffo needs a wash  



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Smokey 1 said:


> Think they might be a bit small for a RB30 mate, will post up the dyno sheets once there back on the car and it is mapped.


They're basically Garretts version of the HKS GT-RS, actually a 2871R 707160-10, so they should be good for a smidge over 700 bhp which will be more than enough for me, lol. I was worried that they might be too laggy for a RB30 but after speaking to Hugh and Tyndago they sound like they should be ok. 

Whats the rev ceiling on your 2.8 ? I guess you'll be able to use more revs than me which will help make up for the capacity difference.


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Pleasure doing business with you John Wheels look great, keep them bronze i reckon. Might give you a ring sometime on the Ikeya stuff. I've been considering this for a while now but there's so little info out there, particually scratching my head on the Roll Centre Adjuster's (but all of it TBO ), Hope to see you on track later in the year.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Looking good John!


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

I still think you need some LMGT4s


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

cyberspyder said:


> I still think you need some LMGT4s


 








Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

We finished fitting the turbos on Saturday, Rob remapped the car on the rollers. Quite a different set up 500rpm later for full boost but keep pulling all the way to the limiter. The new turbos made a bit more power and torque.

Just for a laugh we headed to North Weald for there test and tune day on Sunday, brilliant weather and managed to do 4 runs just to get used to the new set up, a bit of a shake down.

managed a 11.6 sec pass but doubt that the timing equipment was any good to be honest anyways had a great day and now looking forwards to this weekend if the weather holds up.

Here is a little in car vid


YouTube - Taisan 1/4 mile run






Smokey


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done mate great time.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Madden said:


> Well done mate great time.



Cheers Madden, fingers crossed for some nice weather this weekend mate, should go a bit better on a fully prepped strip







Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

looks good and sounds good!
good luck at the weekend bohn!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looking awesome there John! Not a bad time at all considering it's not a drag car! :thumbsup: 

Just a suggestion if I may... - Those pumps are a bit loud!!  Could they be fitted to the underside of the car perhaps? Might make them a bit quieter and also help reduce smell of fuel (If they smell, that is  ).

Once they're fitted - Let us know how it feels with the Ikeya Formula links on.
Great to see it going from strength to strength


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Miguel, dont get any smell with the firewall in place mate. Think we need to fit some kind of damper to the fuel pump, it mounted direct to the floor pan in the boot at the moment.

I will give you a shout once the arms are fitted, we measured the wheel arches from the floor on Sunday noticed one side is 10 to 18 mm higher than the other, cant be good for the handling. The Taisan is booked in to be corner weighted and have the geometry set up once the new Ikeya Formula stuff is on. I am sure this will make a huge difference to the feel of the car.











Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> looks good and sounds good!
> good luck at the weekend bohn!



Cheers Andy, will give you a call at the weekend mate to get your fiberglass man's phone number and of course an update on the days racing.








Smokey


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

After fitting the Ikeya arms an setting the geometry I was ready for Silverstone. The Taisan handled so much better, the front end didn't wash away once on Sunday, cant say that about the back end though, I was finding the rear stepping out whilst trying to put the power down out of the apex's. Suggested to fit a rear diff and have one hear now ready to go in. I hope this helps the problem somewhat, along with a rear wing which should give me some down force in the corners.

I drove the Taisan to a weighbridge yesterday she weighed 1520 kg with me in the car and 1/4 tank of fuel. So slightly up on standard, there is a bit more weight to come out but not massive amounts. Getting there slowly :thumbsup: 

The carbon air box has been fitted which made big improvements to the intake temps, will post some pics up later on.




Smokey


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool! glad our parts are helping you develop this car

yep the abflug is en-route ;-)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looked awesome at Silverstone John, went very well. Turbo's are now on the car and its being mapped tomorrow  thanks again mate.

Ben


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Looked awesome at Silverstone John, went very well. Turbo's are now on the car and its being mapped tomorrow  thanks again mate.
> 
> Ben


Thanks Ben, a few people told me it was a bit quiet. As for the look's....well

The Taisan Evolution begins this week :thumbsup: 



Smokey :clap:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Out of interest, who did you use to corner weight the car and have the geometry done? 

Dave


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Out of interest, who did you use to corner weight the car and have the geometry done?
> 
> Dave


It has not been corner weighted yet Dave. Claudio @ Perfect Touch spent a full day setting the geometry up, one of the downsides to the Ikeya stuff but on the other hand once it is set there is no chance of the camber toe or Castor changing, unless I hit something hard  

I did weigh the Taisan on a weighbridge, more for my own piece of mind. 1520kg's with me in it and 1/4 tank of fuel.



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Have been changing a few bits on the car last week. First to go was the boot lid which weighed a lot and the standard spoiler not giving enough down force.

Big thanks to Noel at NuR Motor sport for making up the carbon boot lid. It is a great bit of kit and the quality is very good. Not a full boot but just the outer skin, I have fitted it much the same way as a carbon bonnet. using some pins and spacing the carbon to sit flush using small cut offs of rubber hose over the striking bolts. Whilst visiting Noel's workshop he invited me to have a look around at some of the projects he has been working on and the whole process of making up the panels. Really through at there job and he is a gent to boot.
Whilst taking the tour I noticed some other bits and also walked out with a front splitter :chuckle: 

Any ways a few pics of the splitter(stay bars are on order) don't want to break it. 





































A few of the boot lid before the rear wing is fitted. I will be fitting some support to the underside of the lid so it can withstand the force applied to it by the wing. Also flush the back edges a little bit more.















































Still a lot to do before Oulton Park.

The rear diff is going to be replaced,
*massive thanks to our new sponsor Ben Linney @ GTC* 

for supplying the new Carbonetics diff, C-West GT wing and GTC inter cooler kit. Thanks very much Ben your a gent :bowdown1: 

The geometry needs setting up again, since I have lifted the front end up a bit to stop the wheels bottoming out in the arches. Going to lose some more weight after Oulton 




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

looking good bohn!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Looking good John. have you fitted the diff yet, needs to be in before Oulton Park mate  






Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well the new diff is fitted and I have removed most of the dirt out of my eye's  , fitted the stay bars to the front splitter. Should be collecting the GT wing next week sometime.


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looking good John.

Did you weigh the parts to see what you'd saved?


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Here's a pic I caught of it at JTS:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cheers VIPS  

looks a bit different now from that angle :chuckle: 



Big thanks again to Ben Linney, picked up the rear wing today and fitted it this afternoon (as usual I forgot the camera  )

I will endeavour to get some photos tomorrow.




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Despite my reservations spoiling the look of the Taisan, very pleased with the results. The extra down force is definitely noticeable and the rear end of the car feels as planted as the front now. I had to fit a tow strap to the front of the car because the factory one is now hidden under the front splitter. I find it hard to believe that the car is ready for Oulton so early.  

































































Just need to change the oil and gather the tools up, game on 





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Looking good mate. That spoiler is huge


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Spot on mate car looks the nutz, all you need now is some canards at the front and should be complete.
How much more agressive can this car look.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

M19 GTR said:


> Spot on mate car looks the nutz, all you need now is some canards at the front and should be complete.
> How much more agressive can this car look.



cheers dude. I was thinking about canards but don't know where to get hold of them?

Think I may need bigger turbos all this down force is going to slow the car down :chuckle: 






Smokey :smokin:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks a lot more purposeful now John, where did you get that shroud for the intake?


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

The splitter looks good but hating the supports. The splitter looks pretty thick, is it carbon over a honeycomb core ?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Looks a lot more purposeful now John, where did you get that shroud for the intake?


The air box job is from Matty 32, Newera. I have put an intake from the front bumper directing air at the filters. It makes a massive difference to the air temps. 



Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

mambastu said:


> The splitter looks good but hating the supports. The splitter looks pretty thick, is it carbon over a honeycomb core ?


I never had the stay bars on at first, then after a drive I noticed the factory splitter had dropped. Closer inspection showed that the extra down force had pulled the rivets through the bumper and the splitter was just hanging on. The stay bars have been tied into the bumper iron as it it obvious that the splitter is working. As with the rear wing they do a job, not there for looks mate.

The front edge of the carbon is curved slightly to give it extra strength and push the front of the car down, it may look thick but it is about 3mm.





Smokey


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

thats why we have got stays on mine john.
we know it works as we designed it and tested it at millbrook

all the the 32 mold parts he has came from us including the boot as they were suppose to be doing loads of bits to mine to get name out there.

what else you having done.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Jun 27, 2008)

Car looks great mate, fantastic job.

Can I ask why you decided to drop the Stoptechs?

Cheers

Dane


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> The air box job is from Matty 32, Newera. I have put an intake from the front bumper directing air at the filters. It makes a massive difference to the air temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey :thumbsup:


Yet another thing to add to my Newera wishlist :nervous: 

Top man John, keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

She is looking superb John :thumbsup:

Really likeing the new circuit look!

Rob


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking much better dude :smokin: 


It really changes the overall look and fell for the car, much better, really like it now  Just hope it feels better on track :squintdan


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> cheers dude. I was thinking about canards but don't know where to get hold of them?
> 
> Think I may need bigger turbos all this down force is going to slow the car down :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Canards, are where its at John, you know it


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Listerofsmeg said:


> Canards, are where its at John, you know it


Funny you should say that, big thanks to Ron at RK for the info there is now a set on route :bowdown1: 




Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good John.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good

yeh that intake cover is sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

hockey-boy said:


> thats why we have got stays on mine john.
> we know it works as we designed it and tested it at millbrook
> 
> all the the 32 mold parts he has came from us including the boot as they were suppose to be doing loads of bits to mine to get name out there.
> ...


shane, we have noel working on the doors, didn't want just the skins but the full carbon door with Lexan windows. The dash and boot floor will be done next and a carbon bonnet. His work is very good, a lot better than some of the stuff crawling out of China.






Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

matty32 said:


> looking good
> 
> yeh that intake cover is sweeeeeeeeet


big yourself up why dont ya  
Was looking forwards to seeing your R34 at Aces cafe but I will be heading to the euro-star about then, next time Matty :thumbsup: 
As for the air box works a treat mate deffo keeps the intake temps down.







Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i wasnt keen on meeting you anyways  only kidding lol

yeah next time buddy

glad to be of help


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> shane, we have noel working on the doors, didn't want just the skins but the full carbon door with Lexan windows. The dash and boot floor will be done next and a carbon bonnet. His work is very good, a lot better than some of the stuff crawling out of China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ye all the stuff we were suppose to be getting after we supplied all the molds.
we didnt want carbon skins we wanted the doors as well but they went of on a tangent doing that which we didnt want as we ended up with more work on car after they were fitted.


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

wow john looks great!!

all the best for oulton:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jasper99 (Jun 16, 2008)

is that the C-West GT wing 2 or 2s and can i ask what width wing you went for??

looks superb


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

GT-GARAGE said:


> wow john looks great!!
> 
> all the best for oulton:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks Alex, will be a bit lost around Oulton as I have never been before but I hope the track day on Friday will help a lot.







Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

jasper99 said:


> is that the C-West GT wing 2 or 2s and can i ask what width wing you went for??
> 
> looks superb


Not too sure mate, you would have to talk to Ben @ GTC he kindly supplied the wing.
I think it is 1450mm wide though.




Smokey
:smokin:


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

is it the international or national?

either way you'll love it one of my favorite tracks i think i've still got the lap record in f3 on the international but that was many moons ago 

when is it?? i might come up as i haven't seen the time attack yet

:clap: :thumbsup: 

alex


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

GT-GARAGE said:


> is it the international or national?
> 
> either way you'll love it one of my favorite tracks i think i've still got the lap record in f3 on the international but that was many moons ago
> 
> ...


This Saturday Alex, as said I booked the track day on Friday for a bit of practice but looking at the new lay out it seams we will be getting plenty of track time on Saturday as well. Hope you can make it up there should be a great day  


ps. the National mate 







Smokey :smokin:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Good luck John - stunning transformation that :smokin: 



Smokey 1 said:


> This Saturday Alex, as said I booked the track day on Friday for a bit of practice but looking at the new lay out it seams we will be getting plenty of track time on Saturday as well. Hope you can make it up there should be a great day
> 
> 
> pa. the National mate
> ...


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> Good luck John - stunning transformation that :smokin:


Cheers John, the car has changed so much in the time we have owned it. Each event due to breakages or improvements has shaped the car to where it is now, I just hope that we are nearly there as the changes previous have been massive almost like driving a new car every time I have been out in it 
I have talked a lot to Tweenierob about changes and alterations that we have made, how the car feels, responds etc and we have changed the set up of the car to combat problems that have occurred. Having him clinging to the roll cage at Silverstone during warm up was a big relief :chuckle: but I think that we are both in agreement that the biggest improvement now will be down to me as a driver.

Three track days and two events thus far, almost five different cars. It has been a massive learning curve for me and the team. Regardless of the up's and down's, despite everything we want the GTR's to be on top regardless of our misfortune or naive approach every day is a lesson learned and .................................................................... 

the understatement of the year?










*We have learnt a bit *







Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

A bit of in-car footage from Saturdays qualifying. Wasn't very happy as the day before the Taisan started to get a blow from the manifold and by qualifying I was having to change gear at 5000rpm with no boost.
The turbo gasket (rear turbo) had been blown out and one of the manifold studs had snapped.

YouTube - Time Attack Oulton Park 2008

Here is a vid of the Team Monkfish Scoobie following me for a few laps

YouTube - Time Attack 2008 - Rd 4 Oulton Park

Big thanks to Justin for refitting the turbos, gaskets etc, the Taisan will be heading down to Torque exhausts to find out what happened and have the system checked and re jigged if needs be.




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

A few pics from the weekend.























































Thanks to the snapper, hope you guys dont mind :bowdown1: 



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

A few laps from the day before Time Attack, you can just here the manifold starting to blow :chairshot 


YouTube - Oulton Park track day









Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Olley driving the Taisan for the first time

Olley @ Oulton Park










Smokey :clap:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Turbo's back on, remember the rules in future!! 


Sounds much better with the decat missing!! 


I really cant wait for Brands, i'm sure the potential of the car will come out there 

Rob


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow, i love this picture:thumbsup: 



Smokey 1 said:


>


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looking good, mate - Looking forward to seeing how well she goes now the manifold's sorted and it's cat-less!  :thumbsup:


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

just read the whole thread, awesome car. It sounds amazing, im sure its awesome to drive! Good job by all involved.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cheers for the comments guys. I trailered the car to Torque Exhaust in Enfeild yesterday, Simon and Tony wanted to see why the Turbo gasket and manifold had been blown out. They removed the de-cat, placed stands under the system so it sat perfect and then offered the de-cat up to it. There was about a 15mm gap at the top of the pipe, so whilst trying to tighten it up I had pulled the exhaust out of line and it had obviously been pulling on the manifold.

They then cut the de-cat and welded it back together allowing the flanges to line up perfectly. Top job and I highly recommend these guys, I did notice that whilst I had fitted the de-cat on the piss it had caused the tail pipe to be out of line and burnt the rear bumper :chairshot 

Oil change and she is ready for Round 5 at Silverstone, unless I can get a F-con V pro before then  





Smokey :clap:


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> Oil change and she is ready for Round 5 at Silverstone, unless I can get a F-con V pro before then


Silverstone?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahah, Well spotted Steven

You bean counters are far too picky, wish it was Silverstone. Paddock Hill bend is a bit of a nail biter.
Hope you are coming down to watch Steven 





Smokey


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Paddock Hill is scary as anything approaching at 145-150 (my radar gun speed last year). I decided to go all out in the final last year, only to lose my bottle after Barrie (DCY) spun out in front of me 

Would have had a podium if i could of mustered that corner a bit faster 

Doing what i can to be there, only just remembered the hotel has been booked an paid for since April! So one less cost to consider! Either way, i think we will be there.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good stuff Steven, see you there fella :chuckle: 







Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Turbo's back on, remember the rules in future!!
> 
> 
> Sounds much better with the decat missing!!
> ...



Loving you new avatar Rob :chuckle: 










Smokey :smokin:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

did you see these pics of the original taken my dcd?



















from here.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good stuff, cheers for that Christian :thumbsup: 








Smokey


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

First off a big thanks to Alex and Rob at Serious Performance, they popped over to our unit this morning and gave the Taisan and White the once over for this weekend. Pure class guys what you did in a few hours would have taken me a bloody week :thumbsup: 

The whole look of the Taisan has changed over this year, what with competing in Time Attack and wanting to become more competitive, the aero parts have been fitted and have given the car a lot more grip, and a better look IMHO. Step up Mr Ben Linney, after sorting out the rear diff, inter cooler and wing. Ben has sorted us out with a new set of shoes and regardless of the hour's I will spend cleaning them, I think they look brilliant  

Last and by no means least Tweenierob and Justin. Justin spent this week giving me a helping hand, changing oil, tidying wiring, fitting new hose clamps, the de-cat, re fitting and sealing the turbos etc the list is endless. So with the Taisan now given a clean bill of health over to the man with the lap top. Rob had always set the Taisan up to last and have decent power but limited to 7500 rpm. I think about 610 bhp at the fly wheel @ 1.5 bar, This is how I have run the car at this years Time Attack events. Rob has upped the boost to 1.8 bar and increased the rev limit to 8500 rpm. Bloody hell the difference is unreal. (oh and before I forget, cheers for the lend of the Tomie eye scoop :clap: )



Roll on this weekend and Ten Of The Best, fingers crossed 


























































Smokey :smokin:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Smart !!!!!! Looking good smokey !!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Quite some transformation that ! ...










to


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

That car is now looking so aggressive. I thought you where taking The whistle job?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

proper car this  looking forward to going against it on sunday


----------



## Mowgli (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Smokey,

What are those shiney white new wheels called?


Keep up the good work!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking good John, I like the wheels on the car :thumbsup: 

Good result at TOTB too, I know I have gone a little bit mental but when I look back at how my car was..... I think a 600hp 32 set up well, is awesome, good luck with it


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Looking good John, I like the wheels on the car :thumbsup:
> 
> Good result at TOTB too, I know I have gone a little bit mental but when I look back at how my car was..... I think a 600hp 32 set up well, is awesome, good luck with it



Cheers George, looking forwards to seeing DCWIDE when she is finished :thumbsup: 




Mowgli said:


> Hi Smokey,
> 
> What are those shiney white new wheels called?
> 
> ...


The wheels are Work XD9 in 18 x 10J ET+18, you can get them from Ben Linney @ GTC, he post's on here.

Thanks for the comments, the car has come a bloody long way this year. I dropped it off in Daventry to JEMS racing to have the geometry setup and corner weighted. Should be picking it up one night this week, ready for the 6th of August when I will be doing a track day at Brands Hatch in preparation for Time Attack on the Sunday.





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

the car looked awesome on sunday @totb great to have a chat, one of the nicest r32s in my opinion


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

nailsgtr600 said:


> the car looked awesome on sunday @totb great to have a chat, one of the nicest r32s in my opinion



Nice to meet you, sorry I forgot your name and I almost thought you said your girlfriend painted your car? I think I might of been suffering from heatstroke lol :flame: Well if she did it certainly looks the business, top looking car you have there




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

cheers mate,
she has done mostly all of it again mate, bar the roof, she is doing the front bumper again soon then its time to strap my big single on, and its down to see rob once again!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

OMG that looks seriously menacing. John good choice mate.

Tony


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Pic of her at TOTB 7.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thought I better stick this in hear incase it gets lost and I am too lazy to type it all again :chuckle: 

Well Sunday saw the TOTB event take place at Elvington airfield and my first time competing, I have been there for the last two years helping Mick out with the Lemon. We managed to do the usual and burnt the midnight oil last week trying to get the cars ready.

First off I head to the top speed run which was over a standing kilometer this year. I managed to leave the car in rwd of the line spun 1st and 2nd gear once in 3rd the Taisan pulled like mad to the red line 4th gear all the way again, then 5th gear the rev counter slowed down dramatically and almost stopped at 8000 rpm. I could feel the car slow down front splitter canards etc doing there job, 161.3 mph only took 19.39 seconds to get there. During that run the rear spoiler had cracked under the down force and there was me thinking it was not working 

YouTube - TOTB 7 Taisan GTR top speed run


Next was a 1/4 mile, I had managed to get in 4 runs and the second run proved to be the best one jezzz the Taisan never spun and gripped like a good one. Each gear change was spot on it did seem quick, on the return road I was greeted by Justin jumping up and down, I had only broke into the ten's and a bloody 10.59 at that. A new pb .3 seconds quicker than the whistely job

YouTube - TOTB 7, 1/4 mile run


We looked at the leader board and where sitting in 5th for top speed and in 6th in the 1/4 mile. Next up was the handling circuit by this time the inside of the Taisan was cooking, black car, black interior and me wearing the race suit and a matte black race helmet 
1st run nice and steady to get to know my way round, bloody hell it was tight. Having to drop down to 1st gear for two corners.

2nd run I gave it a bit of stick got the first 4 corners nailed. The second half of the course not so good. 3 rd run not so good, 4th try saw me collect a cone during spinning out. The camera angles on this run, well let you make your own minds up on that one 


YouTube - 4th attempt, spin city



Back to the pits to re fuel and let the car chill out a bit, more importantly me chill out a bit 

We stopped for 45 mins for lunch and then headed back to the handling circuit, my 5th attempt saw a 53.141. I was getting quicker each lap and also remembering where the corners where. Thanks to Hockey Boy for the words of wisdom, braking that bit earlier for the 1st gear corners worked and on the 6th try I managed to pull a 52.062 second lap.


YouTube - Ten Of The Best 2008, Taisan Handling Circuit



Not sure where the Taisan finished overall, I think Robbie TDP finished 1st in the Skyline team, I think we may have came in a close 2nd .
Massive thanks to everyone who has helped get the Taisan to where it is now. Especially Rob and Justin with there help this year the Taisan has gone from strength to strength, ohh and Justin next time we book a hotel get your own room, it's not about launch control impression in your sleep 

Well done to all who entered and helped out on the day, good stuff


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Great to see the Taisan's coming along great - Awesome results there John, she did you proud! :bowdown1:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Great to see the Taisan's coming along great - Awesome results there John, she did you proud! :bowdown1:


Thanks Miguel, I am still pushing the Taisan forwards and trying diferent thing's, this has made the whole project very interesting. Talking to the likes of yourself and other knowledgeable people has had a massive outcome on the Taisan's Evolution. I remember chatting about rose jointed lower arms and adjustable roll bars etc. I have now spoken to so many different people and gathered so much great info that the car is being pushing in the right direction. Next update will be some in-car from Brands Hatch again where I know how she used to feel and am looking forwards to the difference. 







Smokey :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> Thanks Miguel, I am still pushing the Taisan forwards and trying diferent thing's, this has made the whole project very interesting. Talking to the likes of yourself and other knowledgeable people has had a massive outcome on the Taisan's Evolution. I remember chatting about rose jointed lower arms and adjustable roll bars etc. I have now spoken to so many different people and gathered so much great info that the car is being pushing in the right direction. Next update will be some in-car from Brands Hatch again where I know how she used to feel and am looking forwards to the difference.
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


Good stuff Bro.
We need to go to Japan and see Miguel very soon.


Mick


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Thanks to Hockey Boy for the words of wisdom, braking that bit earlier for the 1st gear corners worked and on the 6th try I managed to pull a 52.062 second lap.


glad i could help dude :thumbsup:
gutted i couldnt take part myself. 
just wanted to see the skyline's do the best they could.:smokin:

next year i will be there :squintdan

see you wednesday


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

hockey-boy said:


> glad i could help dude :thumbsup:
> gutted i couldnt take part myself.
> just wanted to see the skyline's do the best they could.:smokin:
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your up for next year Shane, see you tomorrow hope the weather brightens up a bit.

Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Good stuff Bro.
> We need to go to Japan and see Miguel very soon.
> 
> 
> Mick


Would be fun, I'm sure gents. Cooler weather's better though - summer's too hot to be outside much! :flame: Maybe come out during the Nismo festival, although the weather has been known to be crap that time of the year... TAS is fun, but Mick's seen that all before anyways... !

When you've made plans let us know and we'll be happy to help out with booking your hotel, etc. If you want a rental car that's easy to arrange too... I hear they rent R35 GT-R's now - could be a rumour only though mind


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

yep I know all about the heat Miguel, liking the idea of the R35 hire car

After spending the day at Brands Hatch setting up the Taisan yesterday I am looking forwards to the weekend. A few laps later in the day

YouTube - Taisan @ Brands Hatch, 6/8/2008






Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Another from Brands following the whifbitz supra

YouTube - Brand pre TA trackday



Smokey


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Smokey 1 - your user name would suit you well here in Tokyo right now. At 9pm this evening 4 of us were sitting with gtrlux intending to chill at a cafe, but we could see steam coming off each other! Just rode home on a bike and arrived with my shirt all wet. Daytime it's a killer outside. Tokyo's a sauna right now... :runaway: :flame:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

lol, you gota love summer :thumbsup:









Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Was that olly i can hear in the background?

Tony


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

M19 GTR said:


> Was that olly i can hear in the background?
> 
> Tony



hahahahaha yeah Tony bloody hell did he give me a grilling :thumbsup:


Having him push me on all day has given me more confidence in the car, he is bloody hard work but I have learnt a lot with him on board :thumbsup:




Smokey :clap:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

He sounded firm!:smokin: "Off the brakes!!"

Good stuff John! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hugo said:


> He sounded firm!:smokin: "Off the brakes!!"
> 
> Good stuff John! :thumbsup:



Cheers Hugo, we are getting there but it is taking a hell of a lot more than I imagined






Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Olly is very good at what he does mate and yes you can learn a hell of alot from him, 1 of the best drivers i have seen in a while.

Tony


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah he laps Brands Hatch in his Fiesta in 54's, 158 bhp but it does only weigh 875 kg's 

Hope to see you up at Brands on Sunday dude, Harry Lamb said he will be going up as well.








Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

The training and work will all pay off in the end mate. Well it better do 

54s in a fiesta. Now he has some skills


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Madden said:


> 54s in a fiesta. Now he has some skills


lol yeah bloody finished 1st place it was raining though







Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

A few pics from Brands Hatch Time Attack round 5, big thanks to the photographers and of course Snowfiend :clap:
My favorite is the last one, thanks guys
































































































Smokey :bowdown1:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Great photos John. I wonder what the last one would look like in black and white?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> Great photos John. I wonder what the last one would look like in black and white?
















Smokey :smokin:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Only my missus could say the bin ruins the shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

New missus anyone?

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Only my missus could say the bin ruins the shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> New missus anyone?
> 
> Rob



As you well know Rob, Rox is a very cool missus to have :thumbsup:

This one is for you Rox minus the bin , hope you like it


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> Only my missus could say the bin ruins the shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> New missus anyone?
> 
> Rob


LOL....tell her I totally agree but John had moved before I had a chance to take another shot without the bin in the way.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I like it in black and white. Nice


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

A few pics from this years Time Attack thanks to Rich for the photos

Brands Hatch




























Oulton Park















































Silverstone






























Donington Park




























stop pushing me dude











some transformation and there is more to come











Smokey :smokin:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

looking very good bohn!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> looking very good bohn!



Cheers Andy, just fitted a new set of rear pads, changed the oil and we are ready for the trip to Ireland this weekend. Should be great fun, then dropped off at JEMS on the way back to have new springs fitted.









Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well my first time at Mondello Park, cracking track very tight and very demanding. Big thanks to Rob, George and Barrie for making a brilliant weekend. My fastest lap was a 104 but I messed up on the hot lap at the end. 

a few in car vids

Following the DCY EVO

a few laps on low boost

Had such a good time I am already looking at ferry crossings for next year, hope there as smooth as the one on the way back :thumbsup:



Smokey


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

A few pics from the GTROC tripple club track day at Silverstone South


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

A few pics from Mondello Park Ireland, thanks to George for taking them :bowdown1:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well it's all over the season's racing finished in awesome style at Snetterton this Sunday gone. To think I started off to have a go and see how I would compare to the other drivers, I never knew for a split second just how demanding it would be but they say the more you put in the more you get out.

It all started off at Donington Park, a place had come up as someone had pulled out last minute, so I thought yeah game on, go for it. A massive misfire and brake pads working like a chocolate fire guard. I knew by the times others had set, that I needed to get it together. Grab the bull by the horns and go for it 200%. A few e-mails with Rob Barnes and I had just paid to get on the biggest roller coaster of my life :clap:

I was not able to make Knock Hill but The Silverstone National was the next port of call. I did well but not good enough and had found the limits of the car. Changes where put in place and Tweenirob and I both agreed that the best thing to do would be get some driver training. Harry Lamb told me about some guy who had helped his mate get a few seconds quicker and I was soon on the phone to book him before Oulton Park.

The track day before was mental and I never knew how to push the Taisan that quick but later in the day the rear manifold gasket had blown out and the car had lost a lot of power. Sunday saw the turbo gasket out as well and I was so pissed off, after doing so well the day before.

I then got a lot of help from John Edwards and let him lose on the car to set up the geometry and try to solve some of the issues we where having. A test day after John's hard work at Brands had me filled with confidence to be able to push on a lot more. I ran a quick time in practice but was unable to get any quicker in the qualifying and missed out on the final again.

The Taisan stayed the same for Mondello Park where I was invited to run in there open class. The whole weekend was such a laugh and a massive learning curve. I dropped the car back to John in Daventry to have harder springs fitted. A test day at Snetterton and the difference was night and day. The Taisan could hold itself up in the corners and felt so much more balanced under braking. I had big hopes for the last round.

After being schooled by every car at Donnington and pushing hard to get more competitive, at last I felt the Taisan could hold her own and so long as I could keep it together we would be able to pull off what I had wanted to do all year long - Qualify for the final and against the strong field that has been out all year I knew it wasn't easy.

Well ending the year in style I only bloody well managed to get in and to top it off we qualified in eleventh place:clap:

I never bettered my qualifying time but with all the ups and downs this year has thrown at me, I was more than happy with the result and must have looked like a bloody Cheshire Cat 


YouTube - Time Attack Club Super Battle, Snetterton


I could have never had done it on my own and am fully grateful for the support I have had over this year so my much humble respect to the following people who have pushed the whole package forwards

Tweenierob & Justin, Olly Alan, George and Barrie @ DCY, Alex and Rob @ Serious Performance, John Edwards, Ben Linney, all the good people @ Zen performance, Noel from Nur Motor sport and all the GTROC members and supporters that have given me so much advice and help this season :clap:


Believe me it has the best buzz ever and God willing the Taisan will be back next year pushing forwards. Some changes are on the cards for the colder month's, I will keep you all posted :wavey:



Smokey


----------

